# 150 BPM The Old Wives Tale



## LittleFraggle

I heard my baby's heart beat for the first time on Thursday, I was 16 weeks and 3 days at the time. 
The heart rate was measured at 150 beats per minute. I know the old wives tale states that if the the heart rate is below 140 its a boy and if it is above it is a girl. 
How many of you believe this is true? 
Also how many of you who already had children found the old wives tale true?


----------



## mom82

It was true with my daughter...


----------



## disneyleanne

Wasn't true for me. I'm having a boy and his heartbeat has always been above 150 so far.


----------



## Daniellexoxox

My Baby's heartbeat was 153-157 at my 16 week appointment and I'm having a boy


----------



## Jodiebump2012

The first time I actually found out what my baby girl's heart rate was I was 20 weeks as I had forgot to ask before :dohh:

Her heart rate was 154 so it worked for me :D x


----------



## AllyTiel

It worked for me as my girls hb has always been 150-160. But I think its kind of hit and miss. It might be slightly accurate, but not in every case.


----------



## Shadowcat

At my 20 week appt, my baby's HR was 150, and it's definitely a boy.


----------



## camerashy

My girls hb were all between 160-180 

My boy now is between 130-150

I'm guessing boy for u. X


----------



## JasperJoe

I have had 3 boys and the hb was always over 150


----------



## jaydensmommy9

it worked for both my boy and girl


----------



## x Helen x

At my 16 week appointment my little girl's heart beat was around 132 (which would indicate boy), but I think she might have been sleepy that day because on the few occasions I have checked with the doppler since then she has been around the 148 mark.

At 12 weeks she was 160, but I think it is quite normal to have a higher reading earlier on in the pregnancy.

I don't think there's much truth in it to be honest. I asked the midwife about it and she said that apparently there is some truth AFTER 28 weeks, but before then baby's heart rate is still regulating and can change often.


----------



## bubba22

Not true. My first son was around 150 and just at my 19 w 5 d this little boy was 154.


----------



## pusheangel

With our son his was always 130-140's. This pregnancy, where we are expecting a girl, she has NEVER been below 150 at any of our tests.


----------



## Courtfrog

Well...In my situation...HIS heartbeat was 194 at 15 weeks, 172 at 17 weeks and now at 20 it is 156. So he has always been above 150...and I have had 3 ultrasounds where we say his bits... So for it is not true


----------



## wantingno.2

My lo seems to be between 130 -150 where does this put me???!!! I'm team yellow


----------



## x Helen x

wantingno.2 said:


> My lo seems to be between 130 -150 where does this put me???!!! I'm team yellow

That could put you in either team pink or blue, so not much use to you! I know you said you think you might have seem something inbetween babys legs at the scan (if I remember correctly)... But just thought I'd say that your scan pic does look uncannily like my 20 week scan pic and I'm having a little girl :)


----------



## wantingno.2

x Helen x said:


> wantingno.2 said:
> 
> 
> My lo seems to be between 130 -150 where does this put me???!!! I'm team yellow
> 
> That could put you in either team pink or blue, so not much use to you! I know you said you think you might have seem something inbetween babys legs at the scan (if I remember correctly)... But just thought I'd say that your scan pic does look uncannily like my 20 week scan pic and I'm having a little girl :)Click to expand...

Awww thank you Helen, your the first person to say it could be a girl!!! I only saw for literally 2 seconds i couldve been looking at anything!!!! Guess I'll find out in 20wks!!!


----------

